# spot lights



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Building Regs:

Any hole or breach in a fire rated surface has to be reinstated to the original. This is to limit the spread of fire AND sound

Don't know the exact wording, sorry.

This is why dry lining boxes should be fitted [but seldom are] with intumescent strips

So the answer is ...yes, fit a hoodie:whistling2therwise the building control monkey will sulk and spit out his dummy...this is considered by many to be a bad move


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

fire hoods are available, look like witches hats, they vent heat so the lamp doesn't blow- if a fire starts they expand and extinguish the fire.


----------

